# Hornwort - a couple of questions



## kdh (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd like to add some floating hornwort to my 90g to help my tetras feel more secure since this isn't a planted tank. 

1. How much light does hornwort need?

2. I'm filtering this tank w. 2 AC 500's and an AC 802 Powerhead w. prefilter. Is that much current going to send the hornwort crazy? Would it even work in there?

I thought of cutting a piece of eggcrate so that I would have a strip that is a couple of inches deep and running this along the middle of the tank to keep the hornwort away from the AC output. Do you think that would be necessary?

3. Would any other floating plant work better?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hornwort will do well under low light conditions, one of the lowest light plants out there. Any surface agitation will move the Hornwort about. You can just wrap it around a object that is near the surface to keep it from moving to much.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As Trena said, hornwort is one of the easiest, non-demanding plants out there. If you decide the current is too much for the plant, you can wrap some plant weights around a stem or two and let it fall to the bottom of the tank and it will grow up to the surface. It could look quite nice after it reaches the surface and goes with the current.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

hornwort is a good floating plant, as well as anachris and duckweed.

The current from the filter shouldn't pose to much of a problem.

-John N.


----------



## kdh (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks, I guess I'll toss some in and give it a try. I have some weights lying around so maybe I'll try that first, it would look better.


----------



## Wishful (Jun 8, 2006)

I had the same problem I with anacharis I was using for my gourami, and came up with this solution (feel free to tell me I'm crazy or someone else already invented a better version!):

Using a scrap of large aquarium hose, I cut a thin round of it, approx 1/4"
Then using a leather punch, I punched out six equidistant holes. 
I threaded the stem ends of the anac. into five of the holes and used the last to tie a small loop of monofilament. The plant stems naturally fall to form an open cage like structure and, depending on where I want it in the tank, I either tape the end of the monofilament loop to the top edge of the tank or hook it onto one of the suction cups holding various equipment. 

Because of the risk of a fish swimming thru the tube and getting stuck, I've kept it very short (1/4") and make sure the stems fill the center space fully. I plan to experiment further with different shapes and other materials as well. Cutting the tube lengthwise to get a long inverted U shape with holes on both side to create a long tunnel affect could be quite interesting as well.


----------

